# Rear brake piston won't go back in caliper?



## joshp912 (Dec 17, 2005)

I've been trying to get the piston to go back in the caliper for half an hour now and it will only spin half way back in then just stop and spin freely...not going any further. 


I've been using the tool that pushes it back in but need just a lil bit more room to get that brake pad lookalike thing in there so i can force it back in. 


Got any suggestions?


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

Push harder.  

Try opening the brake fluid reservoir cap or even the bleeder screw on the caliper. Sometimes that's enough to get it to cooperate. Be careful if you open the bleeder screw - brake fluid will squirt out rapidly as the piston goes back in.


----------



## joshp912 (Dec 17, 2005)

The bleeder screw's already been taken off and it still won't budge. I've been pushing really hard but still nothing... 


A mechanic friend of mine says it's something to do with the ebrake and he'll need a number 7 allen key to do this trick he knows. 


I'll write back in a few hours on what it was. Just waiting on him. I've done brakes before and there's something weird going on...


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Should make sure the p/brake mechanism is fully rotated to 'off' position and isn't stuck or something strange like that.... also curious about 7mm allen fix


----------



## joshp912 (Dec 17, 2005)

^ ya me too joe!!! 


i'm going down to mess with the ebrake till he comes it might be stuck.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Are you using one of the Harbor Freight rear brake tool sets?

Did you allow the rear pads to get real low before replacing?

When really wear the pads down, it's a real bitch to get the pistons to start winding in. I use the handle from a compact floorjack added to the end of the tool handle to get the leverage needed to break the really stuck ones loose.


----------



## odawg753 (Nov 6, 2008)

its because ur supposed to screw the piston in, not push it in


----------

